
A bug in Joe Biden’s campaign app gave anyone access to millions of voter files - chris_f
https://techcrunch.com/2020/09/14/biden-app-voter-files/
======
mensetmanusman
Glad it was found. These days it is risky to have information about who you
are voting for be public.

~~~
captainredbeard
Only if you vote Republican!

~~~
mensetmanusman
True, but that could change in the future :)

------
haunter
Wonder what would have been the headline if it were Trump's campaign app

